# Sprained ankle and leg



## Mygoats (Apr 17, 2017)

My 6 week old Billy sprained his ankle about a week ago...then evidently the pressure of having to support his weight on the other front leg was too much and his knee on the other leg has now swollen...I have put him in a pen by himself gave him aspirin but he has started walking on his hind legs....so...help!!! I don't know what to do and I don't have the money to go to the vet...


----------



## Mygoats (Apr 17, 2017)

I was hoping when I joined this forum that I would get some kind of a response...my baby goat seriously needs some help... I don't understand why you would have a site orchestrated to help and not respond to a cry for help....


----------



## DGIAdmin (Dec 17, 2015)

We're a slow site. If I could recommend TheGoatSpot.net I would suggest it. It's much busier.


----------

